# Walkie Talkie for fun



## jigzoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I am searching for a pair of walkie talkie to share with my cousin, who stays few miles away from my house and thought it had be fun to use it that way. 

But I have heard that you need special permissions or something like that for these radios in Dubai. I am really confused about it. 

We were planning on the usual, "Cobra Walkie Talkies" to use. Will it be a problem to use it here in Dubai?
We intend to use it for fun chatting and nothing else.

If anyone could suggest where we could get it for a cheap price would be a great help. 


Any helpful advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Your destination is Dragon Mart.

By Law, you cannot have a programmable walkie talkie (the one with digit keys). Only the ones sold in the market with no channel programming.

Officially, under the Private Mobile Radio (PMR) Service Version 1.0 , Telecommunications Regulatory Authority (TRA) you need to apply for a license, but it seems no one does.

Usually walkie talkies are used for offraoders (Offroad Walkie Talkie FAQ) construction sites. Security uses different model, TETRA communication.

If you are planning to do this for fun and while inside the city, why not consider installing some free APP on your smart phone, I'm sure both of you got smart phones and WIFI, there is some app called walkie Talkie, and it works the same, it is more like Skype in principal.

After a while you'll get bored for indoor usage. Unless you are planning to go outdoor, then do it, otherwise, looks for WIFI app.

Now, if you are an avid HAM Radio user, it is totally a different story. You can contact EMIRATES AMATEUR RADIO SOCIETY (EARS)

Though it is an expensive hobby, and it is very active here, and you can make freinds with lots of interesting people, if you can keep up with their lavish spending


----------



## jigzoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi RandomDude, thanks for the reply. 

As you suggested we did install apps as such but we missed the real feel of using a typical PTT walkie talkie.
To say the truth, we think it had be fun if we were able to use when we go for family outings at parks or beaches. 

I liked the "Cobra Walkie Talkie" brand. Could you please check up with and let me know whether we had be able to use it without any legal restrictions? I understand there are certain legal stuffs related. 

The help will be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

jigzoe said:


> Hi RandomDude, thanks for the reply.
> 
> As you suggested we did install apps as such but we missed the real feel of using a typical PTT walkie talkie.
> To say the truth, we think it had be fun if we were able to use when we go for family outings at parks or beaches.
> ...


Off road yes, going to the mall, using it at public beach, parks, you'll get unwanted attention.

Getting it for indoor use, you never know when they'll pick it up and come knocking on your door!

Trust me, after 3 days, you'll be bored with it.

To operate you need a license from TRA , now a police man can turn a blind eye for construction people, certain tasks, or off roaders.
But flashing it at the mall, beaches,parks, you'll get yourself into some explanation, and the eventualy question, where is your license.

Mobile phones are king

I think your kids will be more intersted in those watches that are walkie talkie, heck I want one my self, we did not get them when I was a kid.

Maybe you are just missing your childhood ? Hehehe


----------



## jigzoe (Mar 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Off road yes, going to the mall, using it at public beach, parks, you'll get unwanted attention.
> 
> Getting it for indoor use, you never know when they'll pick it up and come knocking on your door!
> 
> ...


OMG! Totally true!! Never got one as a child......!!
So, it had be a bad idea to get a walkie talkie like that that huh? 
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------

